

ESA experimental spaceplane completes research flight - telemann
http://www.esa.int/For_Media/Press_Releases/ESA_experimental_spaceplane_completes_research_flight

======
fbender
The IXV is more similar to the SNC Dream Chaser than any of what SpaceX is
doing. Though you cannot compare them either, apart from that they are both
spaceships, utilize the lifting body concept, and have (at different levels)
autonomous control.

